# Trailer for scooter with caster wheels



## 96309 (Sep 16, 2005)

Dear all,

We need a trailer to tow a small scooter. However, conventional trailers are difficult to reverse, particularly as behind a large MH you can't see what's happening without a reversing camera.

We suspect this problem could be overcome by using some sort of self-steering caster wheel as opposed to a fixed axle type setup. Have looked all over the web but not turning up much.

Has anyone seen such a trailer before? Or does anyone know of heavy duty roadworthy caster wheels that might be suitable for this type of job? Additionally, does anyone know of any specific legislation concerning trailers that you could point us to that might help us make it road legal etc... ?

Many thanks for any help.
Chris.


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

The only way I can see this working is if you fix the towing hitch in two places to the van to prevent it swivelling otherwise when you reverse the wheels will castor and go wherever they will and the hitch will turn accordingly.
Also I suspect that freely castoring wheels will shimmy and create great instability.

nobby


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

nobby said:


> The only way I can see this working is if you fix the towing hitch in two places to the van to prevent it swivelling otherwise when you reverse the wheels will castor and go wherever they will and the hitch will turn accordingly.
> Also I suspect that freely castoring wheels will shimmy and create great instability.
> 
> nobby


And every time you corner will swing out to the outside of the bend.

on Artic's you can get a steering rear axle for the trailers to make the trailer follow you more closly, however when you reverse the wheels lock straight to make it more predictable whist reversing.

cheers for now
Matt


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris

There are two possibilities here:

1) You're barking mad.
2) You need to get this idea patented ASAP.

Problem is I can't decide which????????


----------



## 96309 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Interesting stuff. Has anyone seen or know off actual caster wheels that would be heavy duty enough to survive 50-60mph repeatedly on open roads?


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Chris,
the best you could probably do is use your search engine and go looking.
I tried and got nowhere sensible but I feel you are treading a dodgy path.
Not only will you need to find the right ones you also have learn about castor trailing angles and a whole of other engineering detail, not to mention talking to your insurers about such a radical trailer. 
There may be very good reasons why you can't find one on the market,

nobby


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I found this site about SINGLE wheel trailers 8O

http://www.singlewheel.com/WelcomeFR.htm

Jim


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

you would hve more difficuty reversing with castor wheels 
They would just go where they want and you would always end up jackknifed

As an ex caravanner with some 15 years towing experiance plus some 5 years on farm trailers 

you just have to practise

We used to have "fun" test on the caravan rallies
Reversing into make up garages - driving forwards and stopping so that your tow ball stopped over a ball placed under the front bumper of the tow car - and always reversing onto the site peg plus others


----------

